# My Champion Flowerhorn !



## MrJackyTang

Dear Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters!


















This Is My Lovely SON named SuperBOMGEL! Please Welcome Him!
I Got Him When He Was 5' He Is 8.5' Now ! Thanks For Sharing !

[email protected]




























Thanks So Much !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I think you mean 8.5" (inches) not 8.5' (feet) long. 

Beautiful flowerhorn. Amazing colour and head.


----------



## brezilian

Amazing this is a masterpeice


----------



## arash53

Hey jacky , upload your photos in Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and just post their image code here. the pictures look better and bigger and you dont use your limit.

like this :


----------



## MrJackyTang

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brothers SeaHourse!








SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I think you mean 8.5" (inches) not 8.5' (feet) long.
> 
> Beautiful flowerhorn. Amazing colour and head.


----------



## MrJackyTang

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Flowerhorn Brothers !


----------



## brezilian

No problem btw what do you feed him


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

brezilian said:


> No problem btw what do you feed him


Brainssssss. Can't you tell:bigsmile:


----------



## ThePhoenix

is their headpiece made of cartilage? is it muscle? is there an evolutionary advantage to their bulbous head? Sorry I dont get it.


----------



## macframalama

its called a kok,prnounced "coke" and it is filled with water, and i believe the larger the kok , the more ballin the flowerhorn based on the mythology of the flowerhorn in asian culture

arowana,flowerhorns,koi all huge fish in asian culture


----------



## djamm

Your great flowerhorn has a huge kok! One of the biggest I have seen photos of...if not the biggest kok!


----------



## Elle

The kok is an exaggeration of the nuchal hump you see in other cichlids, but in the wild it would normally only be apparent when the male is breeding. FH's are hybrids that have been bred partly to exaggerate this weird head shape, so you'd never see it in nature.


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Flowerhorn Brothers! 

Honestly, 90% Monsterkok of the Flowerhorn is based on their Genetic ! If ur FH has A Big KOK Gen, no matter what u do, He is gonna have A Big KOK. However, If ur Fh do not have big head gen, no matter what u do, he will not develop big head.

However, Good Food, Good Water Condition, And Good Care can Pump ur FH to their MAXIMUM !


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Flowerhorn Brothers ! I Make My Own Special Food For Them ! I just bought some regular food outside and I Add On Some Vitamins, Proteins, Supplements to the Pellets and I Mixed them up wait till it get dry then I just feed them in order to Pump them to their MAXIMUM such as Monsterkok, Deep Blood Red, Thick Shinny Pearls, Strong Flowerhornlines, Amazing Color Combinations !


----------



## April

Hi jacky. You showed me the pics at my shop. How did all the young ones turn out you for from tht shipment? 
Your champ looks like he's enjoying Canada very much! 
Where's my one flowerhorn I was meant to get? 
Say hi to your brother bey for me.
Do you feed then the secret pellets that bey got from me in the mix? 
Your champ is about the best I've seen other than pics .


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Sister April ! How Have U Been Doing La ? I Miss U So Much !

The Special Food I Make My Own from The Vitamins and Supplements that I Ordered From Thailand and Vietnam and I even gave some of it to my Brother Bey to test the Results! So Far He is very happy with the results I make from The Special Food ! 

Oh Yeah La ! We did give away around 30 FHs to Brother Brent last month at ur Warehouse in Richmond. They r around 3-5". I thought He told u already!

R u free this coming Sunday? If Yes, I would love to Invite u to come over Bey place, I'm gonna give u one Really Special FH. ok. Lol!

Otherwise, U have to wait till the End of Sept since I have The New Shipment coming In!

I Just Bought Another Masterpiece In VIETNAM and I Have Already Entered Him To The Vietnam FH Competition. 
If He Get Luck And WIN The Tittle, I'm Gonna Ship Him Over ! 
Otherwise, I Just Leave Him In Vietnam for my Brother to take care of him!


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters ! Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments About My Lovely SON ! I Do Really Value Every Single U Guys Said ! U Guys Really Make My Day Happier ! Looking Forward To Learn From U Guys Soon !


----------



## April

Hi yes we have the flowerhorns at the warehouse. Still some there. Didn't realize they were some from the shipment. 
I'll wait till the next shipment. Good luck on the new fh . Hope he wins,


----------



## MrJackyTang

They r some of my new collections ! This Special FH Top Flowerhornline look like A Chinese Dragon but someone said thats the worm ! That's make him special. lol. All Of Them R Not For Sales ! Thanks So Much !


----------



## MrJackyTang

I Have Choosen Them From Over Few Thousand FHs In Order To See A Future Champion and They R My Top Finalists ! Not For Sales ! Just For My Personal Collections !


----------



## MrJackyTang

They r only 3-4" but all of them have show Masterpieces Potential. Not For Sales! Hopefully, some of them will be a champion soon in the next few months.


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Brothers And Sisters. I'm currently looking for a Im looking for a 36X18X24=65Gallon Tank ! Used ! If u guys see any please help me out la. Thanks So Much !


----------



## Foxtail

Laurie... The Guy had a mint condition 65 for sale.. Pm him

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Brother Foxtail ! Who have that 65Gallon For Sales ? I can't find him ! Do u have his contact ? Thanks So Much !


----------



## MrJackyTang

*Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters !*

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters !


----------



## macframalama

ahhh man that thing is a beast, beautiful fish,


----------



## MrJackyTang

*Jacky Tang !*

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters ! I'm Really Appreciated Every Single Word U Guys Said ! U Guys Really Make Me So Much Happier !


----------



## Diztrbd1

MrJackyTang said:


> Dear Brother Foxtail ! Who have that 65Gallon For Sales ? I can't find him ! Do u have his contact ? Thanks So Much !


here is the ad: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-65-gallon-package-deal-picture-update-31915/


----------



## MrJackyTang

I Was Gonna Buy That 65Gallon Tank! So Poor It has already sold! Huhuhuhu !


----------



## Foxtail

Sorry, I didnt see ur reply. You have to act quick around here with deals that good. Mind you that one was on here for quite a while. Just keep checking the classifieds

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrJackyTang

*Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters !*

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments !


----------



## MrJackyTang

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters ! I Do Really Appreciated Every Single Word U Guys Said ! It's Really Make Me So Much Happier !


----------



## MrJackyTang

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrJackyTang

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters ! I Do Really Appreciated Every Single Word U Guys Said ! It's Really Make Me So Much Happier !


----------



## ndnhuy

OMG, these FH are amazing.


----------



## MrJackyTang

Thanks So Much Brother Y !


ndnhuy said:


> OMG, these FH are amazing.


----------



## MrJackyTang

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments And LIKEs !


----------



## MrJackyTang

Good Bye My Lovely Champion !


----------



## MrJackyTang

Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Comments Brother !!!


ndnhuy said:


> OMG, these FH are amazing.


----------



## dino

wowzers absolutely amazing


----------



## MrJackyTang

dino said:


> wowzers absolutely amazing


Thanks So Much Brother Dino ! I sold him to my friend for only $2,000CAD since He Is Really INLOVED with that Champion ! Hahaha !


----------

